# Orijen shortage...what to switch to



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

A local shop is the only place I can find Orijen. I had heard of the shortage but didn't worry because I thought it was just the fish formula







I went in today and they only had 1 small bag of LBP. They still have at least 10 lg bags of Adult formula and All life stages (i'm sure she had some fish formula but saved it for her 3 GSDs haha). I'm not sure what to make the switch to. My pup is almost 6months around 65lbs. I have switched his food a few times already and did not want to do it again until he was older and then planned on doing the fish formula which it seems won't be happening until at least April. I'm very happy with Orijen's results and Sage loves his food. What would be the closest to what he's currently eating or what do you recommend?


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you have a Pet supplies Plus in your area? They carry orijen.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Agree - I asked at my Pet Supplies Plus if they had a shortage and they said they weren't aware of any shortage and had all varieties in stock including regional red.

If you really can't get it, I would use Wellness CORE as IMO it's very comparable. CORE Ocean is very similar to Orijen fish and my girl did well on both.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm having the same problem.... I went and ordered TOTW Pacific Stream. Gave the dogs some today and they seem to love it as much as the Acana Pacifica. I will buy the TOTW when I can't get my Acana from now on.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The Orijen Adult is very similar to the LBP. I would switch to that since there's plenty of it and the protein sources are the same.

*LBP:*
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (min.)	40.0%
Crude Fat (min.)	16.0%
Crude Fiber (max.)	3.0%
Moisture (max.)	10.0%
Calcium (min.)	1.5%
Calcium (max.)	1.7%
Phosphorus (min.)	1.1%
Phosphorus (max.)	1.3%
Omega-6 (min.)	2.6%
Omega-3 (min.)
DHA
EPA	1.0%
0.6%
0.3%
Carbohydrate (max.)	20.0%
Glucosamine (min.)	1400 mg/kg
Chondroitin (min.)	1200 mg/kg
450 kcal per 250ml cup 


*Adult:*
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (min.)	40.0%
Crude Fat (min.)	16.0%
Crude Fiber (max.)	2.5%
Moisture (max.)	10.0%
Calcium (min.)	1.5%
Calcium (max.)	1.7%
Phosphorus (min.)	1.2%
Phosphorus (max.)	1.4%
Omega-6 (min.)	3.0%
Omega-3 (min.)
DHA
EPA	1.1%
0.6%
0.3%
Carbohydrate (max.)	20.0%
Glucosamine (min.)	1200 mg/kg
Chondroitin (min.)	900 mg/kg
470 kcal/250ml cup

You'll need to adjust the amount you feed since the adult has slightly more calories.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MayzieGSDAgree - I asked at my Pet Supplies Plus if they had a shortage and they said they weren't aware of any shortage and had all varieties in stock including regional red.
> 
> If you really can't get it, I would use Wellness CORE as IMO it's very comparable. CORE Ocean is very similar to Orijen fish and my girl did well on both.


I've never heard of pet supplies plus...used the store locator and the closest one is 2+ hours away







My grandparents live in that city though so the next time i'm there I will check it out to see what they've got.

I've heard great things about wellness core, but that it was not good for puppies. I tried wellness LBP and Sage absolutely hated it, then we found Orijen.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sagelfn, there's no reason he can't be on the Orijen Adult at 6 months old.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThe Orijen Adult is very similar to the LBP. I would switch to that since there's plenty of it and the protein sources are the same.
> 
> *LBP:*
> GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
> ...


Thank you, I don't have a bag with feeding instructions in front of me. Right now he's getting about 3 cups a day of the LBP. How much less would I feed? 1/2 cup?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

who is this LUKES person and why am I getting pm's to order food from them??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SagelfnThank you, I don't have a bag with feeding instructions in front of me. Right now he's getting about 3 cups a day of the LBP. How much less would I feed? 1/2 cup?


Simple math: 3 cups @ 450 kcals per cup (LBP) = 1350 per day

Divide 1350 kcals by 470 = 2.87 cups Adult

With only 20 kcals difference between the two, the amount you'd feed to get the same amount of calories is just a tiny bit less.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

lol oh wow I didn't even see that you posted the calorie amount for each. thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That information is usually available on the bag or the company website, or both. It's really helpful if you're switching from one food to another - feeding guides aren't that great, but if you know how many calories a day you're currently feeding it's simple to calculate how much of the new food will provide the same number of calories. Obviously if your dog can stand to gain or lose a couple of pounds you'd adjust accordingly.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Orijen is on allocation to all suppliers. so I buy several bags when I go. I call my local store and have them notify me when they get their allocation in so I haven't had a problem to this point getting Orijen


----------

